# What am I looking for?



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

What am I looking for in a breeding doe that I also want to show 4h? 
I found this girl and really like her but if someone could show me what I'm looking for in a quality doe I'd appreciate it!










Here is what I see but I could be WAY off :whatgoat: . She could definitely have more depth to her body. Length is okay but back should be flatter. Can't get a good look at her hocks due to the way she is standing. She isn't "big boned".

This is another goat at the same property that is for sale. 









Deep bodied and seems to be long but hard to tell in the picture. From what I can see her udders look good. Chunkier than the first doe. "Croup" (what do you call it in goats?) seems too long from what I've been told.

So am I right? What am I missing and which doe do you all prefer?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I would have to see them both in person bc the pictures are so different. But just wondering do you live in INDIANA and are those on craigslist bc I was just looking at them a little bit ago. LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Its hard to say about the first one. She has some growing to do. But she has better wedge than #2.
#2 yes she is deeper but she's older. That one could use more muscle in her brisket.
Has 4H changed the no horns rule?


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Yep. I'm in Indiana!

And no, 4h in my area allows anything to have horns except dairy goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that is super! 4h around here still has a no horns rule for meat goats. FFA is in the stages of reversing it.


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, I was really excited when I found out. I want to keep horns on all my goats. My two show wethers were disbudded and oh my are they hard to hold on to for any medical treatment, vaccinations, ect. My doe you just put her between your legs and grab her horns and you can keep her still. Plus, I love the way they look. lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

At our fair meat goats can have horns also. I am not going to lie that is the main reason we are showing Boers. I like the breed so that helps too but I dont want to dehorn so I told the kids they have to show boers and they like them so they werent upset.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I like the 1st

smoother, capacity, brisket and feminine..she could use some feed though


----------

